

Free online storage - A big list - spror
http://linuxandfriends.com/2009/02/14/online-storage-free-services/

======
K2h
From the list given, the largest free provider is adrive at 50GB. I have never
heard of them. Second was MS skydrive at 25GB

<http://www.adrive.com/>

